# Emulsion lifts....what polaroid do you use?



## Karalee (Jul 14, 2004)

I have a polaroid spectra, and after seeing some of the lifts in these threads Im thinking of giving it a go. I was wondering what kind of polaroid you guys and gals use to do them?


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2004)

The lift can be accomplished by any Polaroid film that ends with a "9", generally speaking.   Your camera may or may not take 669 film, which is the easiest to learn on due to its size.    

Same can be said for image transfers; the difference being with the emulsion lift you wait till the film has completely developed and had a chance to harden a bit (ideally).   

Have fun!!!


----------



## Karalee (Jul 14, 2004)

Ive never come into the alternative technique thread and now Im sorry I didnt. this looks like *sooo much fun * and being as I cant really afford to go to digital at the moment, this just seems like a great alternative. Thanks Terri!


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2004)

It's a highly addictive creative outlet that can lead you to spending money you don't really have.

There.   You've been warned.     

Be sure to post your stuff!


----------



## captain-spanky (Sep 6, 2004)

could you recommend a relatively cheap camera that will take the ..9 film? I have no idea what to look for...


----------



## terri (Sep 6, 2004)

captain-spanky said:
			
		

> could you recommend a relatively cheap camera that will take the ..9 film? I have no idea what to look for...



You know, off the top of my head I am unable to name a working camera that I am familiar with takes 669 film.   It's pack film, so I am assuming any camera that accepts that format size will accept it.   (3.25 x 4.25).   Orie posted this great link to the Polaroid site: http://www.polaroid.com/global/movi...2574488338441&bmUID=1094321512224&PRDREG=null

Click on the "peel apart" cameras section and there is in fact a list of cameras that take it - but I"ve never used any of them. 

Instead of worrying about a camera - why not invest the same money in a Vivitar slide printer?   You can use 669 film in the slide printer and expose any of your slide images onto the film, and do the transfer technique that way.   Vivitars work fundamentally the same way a Daylab does, but at a fraction of the cost, and are widely available.      Go ebaying, my friend!


----------



## Karalee (Sep 6, 2004)

Ill second what Terri has said. I have an old polaroid 210 Land camera, and Im still getting used to the fact that what you see through the viewfinder isnt what you see through the lens, and then adjusting 2 inches here and there to make it come out how I want.

If you shoot slide film and then use a slide printer, or daylab, youve got more control over the actual picture that goes on your negative, cos you dont have to take it with a 20 some year old camera 

Hope this helps there Cappy


----------



## oriecat (Sep 6, 2004)

I am ready to try this all out!  Yesterday I picked up the Vivitar Slide printer for $25 from a very nice local lady.  It still had film in it!  She said she hadn't used it in like 12 years, so it's pretty old and I tried it and it came out pretty blah.   She also still had a pack of unopened film that she also gave me, and I tried that too.  Better than the other, but still not great.  But I am excited to get some current film and try this out some more! 

And then yesterday I also bought an sx-70 on ebay!  I am totally entering this alternative polaroid world! 

I am off to order some film....


----------



## oriecat (Sep 6, 2004)

Can any of the black and white films be used for image transfer or emulsion lifts?  I read something that made it sound like they can't, but maybe it was just one and not the other and I just got confused...


----------



## terri (Sep 6, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Can any of the black and white films be used for image transfer or emulsion lifts?  I read something that made it sound like they can't, but maybe it was just one and not the other and I just got confused...



Darling: you're a slide printer owner now.   Think: Scala B&W slide film.      So you can still use the color Polaroid ER films, but just need to filter for cool or warm tones.   You'll get that B&W!   I'll see if I can find one and post it....I should have something laying around.   

Hurray!!!   Orie's on the P-team now!!    :cheer:


----------

